# Competition winners from issue two.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Many apologies to the five very patient people that were announced as winners in the third edition of absoluTTe.

Long story, but all the details were left on my old work machine and we had to find another way of working out who was who.

All the details have now been found, but I'd like to apologise to you all and reassure you that the prizes (courtesy of the TT shop) are on their way.

This is in no way a fault of the TT shop and is down to me.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I picked my copy of "Audi TT - The Compleye Story" up from the Post Office this morning so thanks for not forgetting us Kell :wink: and a BIG THANK YOU to Dave @ the TT Shop for donating the books.



Norman


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Well I picked my copy of "Audi TT - The Compleye Story" up from the Post Office this morning so thanks for not forgetting us Kell :wink: and a BIG THANK YOU to Dave @ the TT Shop for donating the books.
> 
> 
> 
> Norman


You should take that one back then - as it has a typo in the headline. No wonder Dave was giving them away. :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nah it will be worth more :wink: obviously a special edition.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Got my copy too, cheers Kell


----------

